

ReMail Brings Speedy Full Text Search & Entire Offline Mailbox To The iPhone - pclark
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/13/remail-brings-speedy-full-text-search-to-the-iphone-redux/

======
gaborcselle
Thanks for posting this!

The title sounds like we're doing full-text search.

But we also do something far more valuabel: We download _all_ your email to
your iPhone for offline access. For the first time ever, you can have all your
emails in your pocket.

And they take up less space than you’d think: 100k emails need about 500MB on
your phone. (=6% of a 8 GB iPhone, the smallest you can buy)

~~~
timcederman
Do you also download attachments?

~~~
gaborcselle
Yes, lazily. You open them, they get downloaded, and then remain on your phone
permanently. If you have a PDF or something that you always want with you,
just open it in reMail and it'll be on your phone.

------
zzzmarcus
Just bought it and synced up to a Google Apps hosted IMAP account with about
3500 emails. It is extremely fast, though in my case, unfortunately very
buggy. It crashes when there are no search results, returns emails with the
incorrect senders attached to the body and sometimes clicking a search result
goes to the wrong email.

~~~
zzzmarcus
Turns out I had it set up wrong. The developer suggested uninstalling and
using the Gmail settings (rather than IMAP) to sync my account. This seems to
be working fine.

~~~
Sam_Odio
Just another data point: I've been testing a pre-release version of reMail for
the last month without any real problems or crashes. My setup: gmail (not
IMAP), iPhone 3G, 3.0 OS.

------
jonsteinberg
I bought reMail 1 and just bought 2? this was not a free upgrade? Either way
worth it. Downloading everything is very cool.

Also is it possible to have multiple accounts in the app? My gmail and IMAP?
or 2 gmails - regular and corp.

~~~
gaborcselle
Well, it's really a new product, from the ground up. Somehow calling it
"reMail 2.0" caught on.

We're working on multiple accounts. Should have that in a few months. That'll
be a free upgrade :-)

~~~
jonsteinberg
The product is extraordinary. I also think its awesome how in the face of them
rolling out search on the platform, you upped the value game significantly.

------
pclark
This is cool. But I really want to use the Mac mail client with your database.
I assume I have to use your mail client too?

~~~
gaborcselle
There's no way to extend iPhone Mail (e.g. like you can extend Outlook). If
you send emails from reMail, however, they will be sent through iPhone Mail.

------
pkulak
I thought the iPhone supported server IMAP searches since 3.0?

~~~
pclark
Subject line only

~~~
gaborcselle
And From / To. The "All" button in iPhone Mail refers to "From + To + Subject"
- it doesn't mean "body" :-)

------
sh1mmer
Can has Yahoo! mail support please?

